# Zoo Med Can O' Mealworms HELP!



## alexdud25 (Oct 31, 2010)

Alright, I have spent/wasted too much money on these dang mealworms!!! I hear it's bad to feed them to my hedgie when the mealworms turn black. Ok, so I've stored them in a fridge and they turned black. I tried storing them in a warm/dry area and they turned black. I took a pet store manager's advice and added a bit of water to the can and they still turned black!!!!

From each can I have bought I only get a day or two of worms out before the rest turn black. How the heck can I keep them "fresh" long enough to feed atleast a majority of the can to my ShadowBaby??????? I'm in college so I can't keep paying the $8 per can for a couple of nights worth of worms! I don't have the resources or room to farm my own and ShadowBaby won't eat live mealies. 

I'm very fustrated. I reallllly hope someone can help me out.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I buy the ZooMed Can o' Crickets sometimes and they only last 4 days at the most. I don't have any advice to make your worms last longer.

Why don't you buy a tub of live mealworms? They are cheaper and will last a long time in the fridge.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Once you open the can you can freeze the mealworms, just lay them on a tray, making sure they're seperated, once frozen toss them into a freezer bag and take one or two out to thaw when you want them. Just make sure to feed them right away once they're thawed.


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

I can't say I ever had this problem with the zoo med Can O' Mealworms and they were BubbleWrap's favorite. He also wouldn't eat live mealies. Hmm... You are talking about this right?

http://www.petco.com/product/7769/Zoo-M ... Worms-7769

I had an open can sitting in my fridge for over a month before they went bad. I wish I could help. I agree with nikki. Try freezing.


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Maybe the store you are buying these from doesn't have a quick enough turn around on their product and these are old by the time you buy them? I buy live mealworms and they've lasted weeks in the fridge without going black.


----------



## alexdud25 (Oct 31, 2010)

amber.vroman said:


> Hmm... You are talking about this right?
> 
> http://www.petco.com/product/7769/Zoo-M ... Worms-7769


Yes, that is the exact can I buy! I've tried using different stores too, because I thought maybe it was the original PetCo.

*sigh* I will try freezing them. Wish he would just cooperate and eat them live but noooo spoiled Mr. Grumpy Quills will have it his way or no way :roll:

Thank you all for replying back so quickly!


----------



## alexdud25 (Oct 31, 2010)

I finally got a new can of Zoo Med mealies, and threw them in the freezer.

A few minutes ago I got them out to see if I could tempt Shadow into eating a few. It worked!!! I held one (still frozen) in my finger and he zoomed out of his tunnel for it! He ate it and looked at me with an expectant face so I fed him a few more before he went back to sleep  

I didn't think he would eat them frozen! I tossed a couple in his bowl to thaw before his first feeding of the night and placed a few others around his cage for him to find!

I'm so glad I figured this out! Not surprised that I would get the oddball hedgie that likes mealie popsicles!! :lol: 

Thank you all for the advice!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm definitely going to try the freezng method, never really thought about it! I can't go through a can fast enough before they go bad either, and Sherlock fusses over live ones. I'll have to do this sometime when my roomies aren't around to be grossed out.


----------

